# Storm work



## treemandan (Jun 25, 2010)

Dam it! Had a itsy bitsy ripper come through last night which tore up the place pretty good, of course I have a good amount of regular work to do as well. Let me know if anybody is interested. Top rate wages.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 27, 2010)

Good to hear you're busy dano!

I could send some high quality ground help over your way maybe..


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

Save it for January, Laura and I will come down then.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 27, 2010)

*must be nice!*

unfortunately,the Connecticut river stops or diverts most storms away from east of Hartford.

I can stop by on the way back from Tennessee around the 8th.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2010)

I actually turned down most of the calls I had gotten. I spent Saturday on a clearing job I had previously scheduled. I got back at three and sucked down 2 beers when I looked over and saw my wife had taken a message from the Hepp's. Something about a tree on a roof.
I rolled over there but there was a guy there. He was a restoration guy, I suppose you all know what that is? He was up there with a bow saw and asked me what I did. I said " I chop down trees, skip and jump... and I like to press wild flowers" True story.
So he looked at me for a moment while I climbed up the ladder to see the damage. I was over there last week and had done 1600 worth. The tree that shed a limb was one they had wanted to remove but they said they needed to wait til they had the yen. I felt bad cause them poplars suck and it should have been removed.
The limb that gave was pretty big but the restoration guy had it under control. He also had a tarp to cover the roof. I was glad and went back home to gear up for today. 
I did that house clearance job for that house flipper I was talking about. I had 48inchbarpincher help me and was glad for some great help.
There were a bunch of Mexis there drinking beer and chopping down a mullberry and they asked if we could chip it. You may not believe it but that red dump truck of mine can be pretty dam fast. It was full anyway and if anyone asks I can honestly say I didn't understand what that Mexican was asking me to do anyway.
After watching and listening to these guys chop down this tree I asked 48inch if he ever saw James The Narcoleptic Tree Climber. He said he hadn't but from what I told him he will.
We had a good time and made bank earlier than I expected. Got the place in order like we were supposed to and rolled. Though it was hit and humid we pretty much worked in the shade of the maples. I hit em hard but didn't gouge the crap out of them.


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the backslap TMD Always a pleasure to give a hand! I will be chekin out James next!


----------



## treemandan (Jun 29, 2010)

48"BAR PINCHER said:


> Thanks for the backslap TMD Always a pleasure to give a hand! I will be chekin out James next!



I went back down there to today to chip and remove the mullberry debris. I had the Mexicans yank apart the pile they made and cut down the trunk for them.


----------



## maloufstree (Jun 30, 2010)

fishercat said:


> unfortunately,the Connecticut river stops or diverts most storms away from east of Hartford.
> 
> I can stop by on the way back from Tennessee around the 8th.



Yea just make sure all your guys have their papers in hand!!


----------



## fishercat (Jun 30, 2010)

*papers?*



maloufstree said:


> Yea just make sure all your guys have their papers in hand!!



I don't need no stinkin' papers!


:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## maloufstree (Jun 30, 2010)

fishercat said:


> I don't need no stinkin' papers!
> 
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:



Sorry I guess I'm talking to the wrong person. I thought that you were the guy that said if you were gonna work with someone even questionable that you wanted papers on them. Like they were suppose to have them in hand or something..lol


----------

